# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  Анекдоты Видео про любовниц и блондинок Мини Юморини, Юмор STV

## MiniYoumorini

Для любителей юмора смотрите приколы, видео анекдоты про блондинок и любовниц - Мини Юморини на нашем интернет канал Юмор STV в Ютубе 
Если ссылка на сайт не открывается в поисковой строчке в ютубе наберите - Мини Юморини или название видео 
- Муж приехал из командировки..домой. Прикол 
- Лучшие анекдоты Девушка в бутылке. New 
- Лучшие анекдоты! Муж в командировке, к жене пришел любовник 
- Прикольные новые анекдоты. Про секретаршу блондинку 
- Смешные новые подборки приколов.2. Причина 
- Изобретательные любовники - 2. Это самый лучший прикол! still love 

Пишите что вам больше понравилось и мы сделаем таких смешных роликов больше 
Смотрите и другие видео - анекдоты и приколы более 300 видео у нас на канале Юмор STV 
Присылайте свои новые анекдоты 
Юмор STV Мини Юморини

----------

